
The Story of My Addiction - bootload
https://medium.com/silicon-valley-grinch/the-story-of-my-addiction-ce1306d1846a
======
bootload
_" Collaborative storytelling, screenwriting, disrupting Hollywood : I could
see the first writer using our product and winning the Academy Award — all in
my head."_

RFS #15 "Hollywood 2.0" ~
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/#hollywood](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/#hollywood)

